# Austin TX dealing with serial bomber



## Dame (Mar 19, 2018)

Whoever this person is, they are getting brave/innovative very quickly. Four bombs in just over two weeks. Starting with packages, he/she has now moved to trip wires.


> The latest incident, the fourth attack in 17 days, signaled to law enforcement that the bomber or bombers have not relented in an effort to hurt or kill, leaving much of the city with an escalating sense of fear. It also demonstrated a new level of skill by the perpetrator in crafting explosives and marked an unsettling move toward apparently random attacks.
> The blast, which occurred at 8:32 p.m. Sunday in the Travis Country neighborhood of Austin, injured two men in their mid-20s, Will Grote and Colton Mathis, according to Julia Thompson, who attended high school with both men and is a family friend of the Grotes’. Both were in good condition at St. David’s South Austin Medical Center, a hospital spokeswoman said.
> The bomb appeared to involve an elaborate device that relied on a trip wire. Police have described the previous three incidents as “boxlike” bombs triggered by movement that were left at homes’ doorsteps.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 19, 2018)

Kind of hope for a manifesto. Something.


----------



## Dame (Mar 19, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> Kind of hope for a manifesto. Something.


Exactly what the FBI is calling for. Right now they have nothing.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 20, 2018)

May not get a manifesto, but they may get a lead: Austin bound package explodes at FEDEX facility in San Antonio


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> May not get a manifesto, but they may get a lead: Austin bound package explodes at FEDEX facility in San Antonio


About a 15 min drive from me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thinking...white male...40 to 60 years of age...and overweight. 

I am very interesting to see how this turns out...


----------



## Gunz (Mar 20, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Thinking...white male...40 to 60 years of age...and overweight.
> 
> I am very interesting to see how this turns out...



Male, anyway. And very busy over a short span, unlike Kazinsky, who sometimes went years between bombings. I'm assuming there's been a great leap in post-blast investigation tech since then.

A sociopathic cunt in the least.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 20, 2018)

Thinking former police bomb squad.  Maybe someone who resents being retired early because of an injury. 

I read somewhere that this guy uses a gold watch as a timing device.  Weird.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 20, 2018)

Sounds a little to _Speed_ to me Ooh


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 20, 2018)

So is it race related or not? Originally they (the Police) were thinking it was. However, since it has grown in scope, is it now perhaps a copycat?


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 20, 2018)

I doubt it was race related, but we’ll see what fleshes our. I’m on my phone, taking a 5-minute break, so I don’t have time to delve into all my possibilities. That said, I’m hesitant to say it’s a former bomb jockey, police or military. Could be a former combat engineer, or a civilian with access to those pubs. 

The mentality of a bomb maker vs a bomb jockey is different. One’s willing to die for others, even after they’re out. The other’s willing to make others die. If a bomb jock went rogue, that would be very bad, but that’s unlikely.


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2018)

The frequency of the acts and lack of an obvious motive surprises me.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 20, 2018)

Four in one day, something big is coming.  I keep waiting for a response scene to get hit, that BATFE bus is a big target.


----------



## Sendero (Mar 20, 2018)

Two of the bombs have been in predominately white and affluent areas. One bomb was set off by tripwire which is random. Travis Country, the neighborhood it happened in, is an area people access trails for mountain biking and running. It would make sense to set up a tripwire on a narrow access point. It goes from streets to dirt trails.

To me, it seems the bomber is local, as that access point is used mostly by locals.  Visitors, mostly run Town Lake trails or the greenbelt. It's unusual to know about those trails unless you're from here.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2018)

medicchick said:


> Four in one day, something big is coming.  I keep waiting for a response scene to get hit, that BATFE bus is a big target.


Agree.
He changes his MO every time the cops say something.
Race related, BOOM he hits a majority white neighborhood.
Plants them him/herself, BOOM he ships via FedEx.
Still not ruling out one maker and multiple emplacers (spelling?).


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 21, 2018)

Reddit user says he's Austin bomber, likens self to Zodiac Killer - NY Daily News

Someone posted to Reddit claiming to be the bomber. Obviously anyone can create an account and I'm having a hard time believing it is the bomber.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 21, 2018)

Woke up to the news that law enforcement has killed the suspect.  Other than that I see no other information.  I hope there are no accomplices and this is the ending of this terrible crime.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 21, 2018)

Only other thing I saw was a 24 year old white make.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Only other thing I saw was a 24 year old white make.


Austin bombing suspect dies after detonating explosive as SWAT team closed in, police say — The Washington Post


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 21, 2018)

Hopefully this is an end to the situation and there are no more surprises placed around the city.  Or the maker/ supplier doesn't simply find another patsy.

(Apologies @Ooh-Rah - simultaneous posts.)

Austin bomb suspect blows himself up as SWAT team approaches


----------



## Etype (Mar 21, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Reddit user says he's Austin bomber, likens self to Zodiac Killer - NY Daily News
> 
> Someone posted to Reddit claiming to be the bomber. Obviously anyone can create an account and I'm having a hard time believing it is the bomber.





> I am doing this simply because I want to watch the world burn


Sounds similar to comments made by one of the Columbine losers. Jordan Peterson talks quite a bit about this kind of world-hating nihilist in his book.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 21, 2018)

Solid gum shoe work by all agencies involved in taking down this POS. 

Hopefully his last package was the one he went down with and no others are out there.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2018)

So was he an anti-gay pedophile? anti-gay rapist?
The blog stuff was kind of weird.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m glad he’s dead. Solid work by all parties involved.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 21, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Thinking...white male...40 to 60 years of age...and overweight.
> 
> I am very interesting to see how this turns out...



Well....got the white male right...his age really surprised me.


----------

